# IBS-D



## AnneGwish (Jan 27, 2002)

Any tips for meds for IBS-D sufferer?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It is an almost med in the form of a supplement and it is from a membership company rather than your local drugstore; but I have been using a flavonoid supplement for my cardio system that has stopped my IBS D and GERD for 10 years. There are several people both on and off the Board who have found it useful (and several threads). It is called Provex CV, costs about $30 a month, has helped big time in getting my heart health back--from a 50% chance of a heart attack in the following 10 years now down to a 2% chance--, and has made my digestive system something that I can depend upon. It doesn't work for everyone, because it is not treating the symptoms but a cause; but you can read about a couple of others' experiences here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=95757Mark


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

This same guy sent me a mail trying to sell me his product.It seems there are no real meds for IBS. It seems everyone is just winging it, trying to figure out something that will make it tolerable. I sometimes wear a disposable heating pad inside of my clothes.Other than that, I suffer with this.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I take immodium every day and 2 calcium carbonate a day for the Diarrhoea, nothing i do sorts it out, i have tried cutting out various foods, probiotics, hypnotherapy, I suffer from anxiety and depression, brought on by the IBS-D and trying to cope with it. Doctors cant give you anything to help, they dont know what does, as some things work for one, but not the other. Even 2 immodium and 2 calcium tablets a day dont help me, i still get very loose urgent bms, i carry a emergency kit, of wipes and clean clothes and a plastic bag when i go out, which isnt often, as i am too frightend to leave the house in case i need a loo in a hurry and cant find one. I f i have to go out and iv got bad D i will wear a pad in my pants just incase. This is worse than a prison sentence.


----------

